# Помогите узнать что за баян!



## kamikaze (20 Май 2015)

Достался от деда никаких надписей на нём нету, только на чехле 8р50к


----------



## zet10 (20 Май 2015)

Баян "Концерт",производства СССР,регистровый.Инструмент который мягко скажем обладающий "качеством равным нулю".


----------



## kamikaze (20 Май 2015)

zet10 писал:


> Баян "Концерт",производства СССР,регистровый.Инструмент который мягко скажем обладающий "качеством равным нулю".


Спасибо за информацию! То есть и цена у него равна качеству?)


----------



## zet10 (20 Май 2015)

Играть на таком инструменте,это только себе вредить.Цена Вашего баяна 500-1тыс.руб не более(


----------



## kamikaze (20 Май 2015)

Как так? Если даже на авито задрипанная зелёная гормошка стоит 5тыщ.zet10 писал:


> Играть на таком инструменте,это только себе вредить.Цена Вашего баяна 500-1тыс.руб не более(


А есть в интернете какая-либо информация по производителю итд, просто вообще ничего не могу найти, так-то он выглядит достаточно неплохо, а в инете зелёная гормошка 5 тыщ стоит.


----------



## Gross (20 Май 2015)

вообще-то это не Концерт", у того диапазон 58 и форма другая.Но такая же ерунда.


----------



## kamikaze (20 Май 2015)

Gross писал:


> вообще-то это не Концерт", у того диапазон 58 и форма другая.Но такая же ерунда.


Ну а как узнать что это за чудо? В Москве есть спецы по данному вопросу?


----------



## zet10 (20 Май 2015)

gross,прав! Я сейчас присмотрелся,это действительно не "Концерт" это гораздо хуже...это баян производства Г.Вологда,регистровый,короче еще те дрова...можете попробовать продать на Авито,там полно подобного хлама.


----------



## kamikaze (21 Май 2015)

zet10 писал:


> gross,прав! Я сейчас присмотрелся,это действительно не "Концерт" это гораздо хуже...это баян производства Г.Вологда,регистровый,короче еще те дрова...можете попробовать продать на Авито,там полно подобного хлама.


Не проще ответить "не знаю", это и не вологодский баян!


----------



## zet10 (21 Май 2015)

Уж коли Вам говорят, что Вологодский,то Вологодский... Я конечно понимаю,что Вы хотели бы что б Ваш баян был Как минимум итальянский))...Но этот баян называется "Тембр" изготавливаемый в свое время в городе Вологда.
Этот баян отличается тем что "шторки" регистров как правило не "докрывают" и механика регистров просто "ни какая".Звучание этого инструмента можно описать одним словом,оно ОТВРАТИТЕЛЬНО!

П/с. Внешне они похожи немного друг на друга с баяном "Концерт",вот я не присмотревшись к фотографиям и перепутал их,но это не важно,Gross прав "хлам что тот ,что другой инструменты", ну а интересующие Вас вопросы ,я вроде дал Вам исчерпывающий ответ.


----------



## internetbayan (21 Май 2015)

Это г... стоит у нас в школе в кол-ве 4х с 80х годов-совершенно новые!За всё время даже домой заниматься никто не брал-судите сами!!


----------



## victorius (30 Янв 2018)

Доброго времени суток! Уважаемые форумчане, нужна Ваша помощь в оценке инструментов. Интересует возможная стоимость и производитель 3-х инструментов


----------



## vev (30 Янв 2018)

*victorius*,

а нет желания обратиться в мастерскую, где и оценят?...
Ну один - еще куда не шло, но вот оптовая оценка рухляди как-то не очень вяжется с направленностью форума...


----------



## victorius (30 Янв 2018)

vev писал:


> *victorius*,
> 
> а нет желания обратиться в мастерскую, где и оценят?...
> Ну один - еще куда не шло, но вот оптовая оценка рухляди как-то не очень вяжется с направленностью форума...


В том то и сложность, что в моей деревне нет мастерских по данному направлению, а ближайшая за тыщу верст.

Если бы я написал сообщение на форуме производителя автомобиля, то мой вопрос не вязался бы с направленностью форума. Или если бы я написал здесь, но, например, в теме про настройку инструмента или в теме про какого-нибудь знаменитого музыканта, то я бы понял Ваше негодование. Но сообщение оставлено в теме "Другие вопросы". Поэтому Ваше возмущение не к месту.


----------



## vev (30 Янв 2018)

*victorius*,

Вы серьезно считаете, что по присланным фото «дров» что-то можно сказать? А главное непонятно, какая именно информация интересует. Как вы ее использовать будете? Диапазон от 500 до 2тр Вас устраивает?

Если ЭТО все лежит у Вас и Вы мечтаете от него избавиться, то могу расстроить: спрос ой как невелик. Если выбираете для себя, то какой бы ответ Вы не получили, пользы от него никакой. Инструмент надо щупать и слушать. Смотреть потроха надо. Но и по фото и возрасту видно, что играть на них в том виде, в котором они находятся, вряд ли возможно без вложений денег.

Ну а "негодование" вызывает тот факт, что такие сообщения стали появляться с завидным постоянством...


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Янв 2018)

victorius писал:


> Ваше возмущение не к месту.


Вы поймите Администрацию правильно. Форум чисто профессиональный. Тут в основном люди, которые жизнь свою положили без остатка в великих целях развития музыкального искусства. А оценка давно подлежащих  списанию инструментов серии "ширпотреб Галимый"  всё более одолевает. От этого никуда не деться, се ля ви.   

Инструменты надо слушать и смотреть. Первые два- сразу по 500р на запчасти. Третий- я бы глянул состояние потрохов. Дайте фото резонаторов.


----------



## vvz (31 Янв 2018)

Это характерно для любого тематического форума: корифеи и мэтры устают от постоянных и наивных вопросов "новичков". Но новичкам-то куда обращаться? Вот для этого появляется обычно "среднее поколение" форума (вчерашние новички), Как правило, они охотно общаются... Потому как мэтрам и корифеям говорить уже не о чем - все давно переговорено и понятно.


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Янв 2018)

Было предложение организовать "песочницу". Раздел для НЕпрофессионалов. Только там опять будет всё то же.  Оценка барахла, и рассуждения про то как Петя из Запупыринска вместо мастики применил куриный помёт, сварив его в сгущёнке)).

Это говорю вам я, совсем не профессионал, а только немножко продвинутый любитель.


----------



## victorius (31 Янв 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Инструменты надо слушать и смотреть. Первые два- сразу по 500р на запчасти. Третий- я бы глянул состояние потрохов. Дайте фото резонаторов.


Да я всё понимаю. Выход - создать отдельную тему. Либо тему с FAQ(в котором расставить все точки над i) по подобным вопросам и закрепить её.
К сожалению нет возможности сейчас выложить какие-либо фото, кроме этих:


----------



## Kuzalogly (31 Янв 2018)

Картинки снаружи- ни о чём. Ну располовиньте это чудо, дайте фото потрохов. Иначе о чём говорить?


----------



## ugly (31 Янв 2018)

Поскольку баян похож на кустарный, ценность могут представлять только голоса. Корпус, механика, меха - по-любому в помойку.


----------



## Евгений51 (31 Янв 2018)

victorius писал:


> Kuzalogly писал:Инструменты надо слушать и смотреть. Первые два- сразу по 500р на запчасти. Третий- я бы глянул состояние потрохов. Дайте фото резонаторов.
> Да я всё понимаю. Выход - создать отдельную тему. Либо тему с FAQ(в котором расставить все точки над i) по подобным вопросам и закрепить её.
> К сожалению нет возможности сейчас выложить какие-либо фото, кроме этих:
> Первый можно т. за 3. Он тяжёлый. и ответ плохой. но звук аккордеонный.  второй 500р. Этот как повезёт. Там медные планки. может кому и подойдут. Хотя размеры внутренностей редко подходят. (На сцену с ним не выйдешь и после ремонта.)Слишком старостью тянет. Дома можно играть. А цена, как повезёт.


----------



## Василий Ф. (26 Фев 2019)

Бедные любители попали - " под раздачу". Первый баян, кажется" "Тембр", вологодский. Внизу - баяны 40-х_50-х годов. Наверняка, цельнопланочные. Если попадут в руки хорошему мастеру - цены им не будет, . Могут стоить и 500 рублей, и 50 тысяч рублей. Конечно, это не "Юпитер", но основная масса любителей на таких играет. А это - Ваша аудитория, Ваш слушатель, господа музыканты, не следует их обижать высокомерием.


----------



## vev (26 Фев 2019)

Василий Ф., 

Не надо перегибать...
Никакого высокомерия. Просто хозяевам "раритетов" не следует ожидать, что их инструмент изготовил Страдивари или на худой конец - Гварнери. Обычный ширпотреб, как ни оценивай...


----------

